# Travel Destinations > North America >  What makes Minecraft Classic special?

## patrici9x

minecraft classic, as the developer has dubbed the lovingly nostalgic release, comes with a somewhat spartan set of features. Mojangs restored the first version of the game, warts and all. With that in mind, youll get just 32 blocks to build with, all of the games original bugs, and some of that questionable UI. If you've hated every update Mojang has ever released, then this is the version of the game for you.
As someone who has made it this far through their PC gaming career without ever having played Minecraft properly. Then, the browser version of the game comes as a pleasant surprise and simplicity to the whole affair. Of course, Minecraft Classic doesnt offer any of the features that Mojang has added over the years. But if all you want from Minecraft is a peaceful space to build things in, this is your safest bet.
In terms of gameplay value compared to the more recent version of Minecraft it technically does not offer much. However, if you are looking for a trip down memory lane, or want to look back at how the old fellas used to play Minecraft then this is the perfect opportunity for you to explore. At the same time, you can also play it with your friends who have not yet purchased Minecraft too.Think of it as a blast to the past or just some quick entertainment when you most need it.

----------

